# moving doublewide (job)



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

I need help In seeing bout moving my doublewide across the country or if its even financially feasable I really like my house but have no idea on the cost Or if any of my HT friends Do this for a living? would like some info and cost?
moving from KY to ID
Thank you


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I had one moved from San Antonio to where I'm currently living -- about 175 miles and it cost $3500.00 in 2002. I imagine it would be much higher now.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Permits, escorts plus mileage is going to eat you alive Most trailers are manufactured regionally for a reason.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The other issue is the axles and tires. The axles aren't meant for long term use. The tires are often short lived. A friend had a house trailer moved from MS to PA. The mover went through a lot of tires on the trip. The friend had to pay for them.

If all other things work out, I'd look into using Dexter axles instead of the stock ones to be able to use better tires and wheels. Budd type wheels won't give you the problems hub piloted wheels will if they're not straight. If you go with the original tires, see if someone can install tubes in them. I've had good luck doing that.


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

Something you might want to consider is the differences in climates. Mobiles built for Kentucky will not have the insulation of one built for an Idaho winter.


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

For what you would spend on such a move, you could probably buy a new doublewide in ID.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

Had not considered the tires cost, I have been looking at other houses out there but I really like this one and havent gotten a bid yet. Mtviolet I already have checked the insulation and region and this home was built for region 4. this house has already been updated new cabinets and wood doors still up in the air on moving it or not, will wait till i get a bid on it.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

In many states if a trailer is over so many years old it can't be moved over the highway. Its after 10 years here.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

My BF used to set up mobile homes. I am told that the frames settle and get rigid after a couple of years and moving one destroys the frame making the house unlivable.


----------

